

Ask HN: How does Circle app get away with spamming your contacts? - creativityland

This app called Circle is featured in app store and Google Play.&#60;p&#62;Yet it automatically pulls your facebook friends and messages them.&#60;p&#62;On top of that, if you connect with phone book, it texts all of them to install Circle.&#60;p&#62;How is this allowed and not caught by the review teams?
======
creativityland
The reviews: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/circle-whos-around-
you/id488...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/circle-whos-around-
you/id488720081?mt=8)

Many friends have been tricked as well.

by Lifsvr __*update to previous review. Since posting the review below, I have
continued trying to get any kind of customer support. It has been entirely
absent. I am still denied access until I log in through Facebook. I have,
however, found another option... BuzzE!! Evan, thanks for not helping. It
allowed me to find an entirely different and useful chat environment!!

Unless you are looking for another platform to drag all of your Facebook
friends over to, don't waste your time. Although the app "claims" you can use
it without logging on to FB, it does allow you access until you do. Upon
download you receive an email from the developer. In the email he suggests,
"if there is anything I can do just email me." I've tried several times. he
hasn't responded. In the meantime I continue trying to gain access and connect
with people in my area (who are clearly able to see me). No such luck. I was
really excited about a new, local, social app. Unfortunately, this one simply
wants to run on the coat tails of Facebook and twitter.

